# Deimos arrives!



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Like A Hurricane Damian Deimos arrived safely last night in the US after almost an entire day traveling. He strutted out of his crate, peed, gave me a bunch of kisses and immediately started tugging on my pants  Now that's my boy!!!

He's adjusting well to life in his new pack and is a social butterfly. My goal is for Deimos to grow up and be a Disaster Search Dog, but that's for later on in life. Right now time to be a pup.

Many thanks to Carmen for all her help and breeding an amazing guy! 

I took a bunch of pictures today which I hope to post tomorrow.

tom


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats, glad he's home! I am looking forward to the pictures...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition. Sounds like he is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucky boys both of you to have found each other!

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

So here's the little man from the Netherlands. He's so confident and collected. In the 2 days I've known him he's been stunning. He's a tugging machine and loves exploring. Settling in nicely. It's going to be a blast watching this guy grow up! He's so much fun.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Welcome to the Like A Hurricane Pup owner "family". Enjoy him being a puppy....they grow up way to fast. Kinda jealous that your Like A Hurricane boy licked you *with no bite* - mine did the lick... lick.... bite to the face and then moved to the leg when he first arrived in the US. Deimos is a good looking boy...best wishes with him and for the two of you!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lacey--i'm thinking you owe us some new pics of YOUR pack 

tom--he looks like a little devil-boy to me, but i love pups and watching them develope. except for the never-ending damage to my legs/arms.....well, not QUITE never-ending, but you have a Mal and i'm into GSDs which start showing some sense @ about 2 yrs old....

which is better than a child when the best you can hope for is 19 yrs old!!!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Congrats!!!! Welcome to the Like A Hurricane Pup owner "family". Enjoy him being a puppy....they grow up way to fast. Kinda jealous that your Like A Hurricane boy licked you *with no bite* - mine did the lick... lick.... bite to the face and then moved to the leg when he first arrived in the US. Deimos is a good looking boy...best wishes with him and for the two of you!


Thanks Lacey! It was nice not to be bit in the face, but once he stopped with the licks he immediately went to biting and tugging with all him might on the pants, ankles, wrists, biceps, and pretty much any other body part he could get a hold of, except the face. 

ann - I'm pretty sure he is a little devil, but that's what we were hoping for, sort of :twisted:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

hey, a topic for the little guy....
nice to read that he is doing well (although I already heard that)

love to watch him growing up, but I'm sure that you will keep me/us updated....


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

I started this post last week, but it took awhile to reduce the pics to a size I could upload...

Deimos turned 11 weeks old this weekend, so I figured it was time to let him explore the rubble pile and see what he thought. Didn't really impress him. Seemed to think it was the same as running through the woods or zooming around the living room... SWEET! \\/ He loved running around on the rubble. He has great natural agility.

He's really turning out to be quite a fellow. He's extremely confident and a bit full of himself. The other day we went to a friend's house to train. There were 3 other people (he only knew one of them) and 4-5 other dogs who had run around the yard before him - he came out of the crate, ran past everyone and went right for the leather puppy rag that I had on a whip. As soon as he captured his prey, he pranced around like he owned the place.  Never got distracted by any of the people. After some rest, he came out again and was super social with everyone. 

Good natural agility, good prey and food drive, confident, calm - WOW. So far, he's everything I was hoping for. We're having fun just letting him be a pup. It's great to watch him grow and his colors are changing, too!

I've attached a few pictures of the little man.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Those pictures on the rumble are great! I had the pleasure of meeting this boy with the rest of the litter when they were just a few weeks old and it's really nice to see how they are doing. I see a brother of his when I go training on Tuesday night, that one is quite brave too!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's Deimos at 15 weeks playing with Konnie, he's just over 17 weeks now.



















These are some pics from when Deimos was 16 weeks old. I'm way behind on posting pics, but will try to keep up. He's a little crazy man, just the way I like :twisted:

Goofing around...










Running on an icy surface...









His first bark alert...









Just kidding, got lucky with this shot!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pictures! he looks just as happy as his brother.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the new photos!!! He looks awesome! So is his brother also training for search & rescue? Can't wait to get my own Like a Hurricane pup!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> Thanks for the new photos!!! He looks awesome! So is his brother also training for search & rescue? Can't wait to get my own Like a Hurricane pup!



Hi Erica,
his brother is in training for the KNPV basics search program to prepare him for search and rescue work, but only on sport basis, not like you and Tom....and I guess those people will never sell him....


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Hi Erica,
> his brother is in training for the KNPV basics search program to prepare him for search and rescue work, but only on sport basis, not like you and Tom....and I guess those people will never sell him....


Thanks, Carmen. Sounds like the pups are doing well. I love getting updates (and seeing photos)!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

I know it's been awhile since I updated everyone on Deimos. He's 6 months old now and a nut case!! Done teething and turning out to be a really cool Mal pup. He continues to have great natural agility and is always ready to go. His prey drive is coming out nicely. Loves the tug and ball on a rope. Turns out he really likes cars as well as our cats! Kind of a pain, but pull out the tug or ball and there's only one thing that matters!! He's sort of like his adopted brother in the cat department. I'm half tempted to let each of them eat one so I don't have to deal with this crap any longer (just kidding, no animals were hurt in the creation of this email ).

I guess this is a long winded way to say, so far so good. If he continues to grow and mature the way it looks like he will, I'll be a very happy handler! He's very intense, but does not leak much drive. He's fairly single minded for such a young guy. We're having fun with the process of raising a crazy man and hope things continue to go well. Right now he grips the puppy sleeve so deep that I'm afraid he might swallow it. I've also seen his feet at eye level once or twice. Gotta love Mals! :twisted:

Below is a pic for him from about 1.5 months ago (pre all his teeth coming in) and one of him and his older bro at a recent seminar (Deimos is on the right, Rascal is on the left). I've slacked on taking working pictures. I'm hoping to take some this weekend when we train at an abandoned building. It will be fun to see how he responds to a totally new place.

More to come...


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Tom,
Kaylee and i can't wait for the snow to melt so we can come out to play


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update Tom.......It's about time you posted an update on your boy - the more pictures the better!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Great to hear all is going well with the "little" guy, I'm also looking forward to the pictures....


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice to see these pictures: I see one of his brothers every week at one of the places I train, he's a really nice dog as well.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Love those pearly whites in the first picture!!! He's gotten big! Very pretty black face. I am glad he is doing well


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update and new photos! I'm still on Carmen's waiting list... but the F-litter breeding will now be sooner than we originally thought. Yippee! Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

He looks great, Tom! I'm happy to hear he's working out for SAR - I really like Carmen's dogs. But I'm a bit biased... 

Post more pics when you get a chance!


----------

